# W8 - Mint - 180,000



## jremele (Oct 19, 2009)

So am I nuts buying this vdub? From the looks of it, she's got a massive binder full of maintenance records, torque converter's been changed, camshaft adjuster solenoids, valve cover gaskets, belts, suspension components, you name it, all from the dealer. Has the original window sticker chillin in the glove box too.

Cars got 180,000 miles on it. I ripped it around town for a few days, suspension checked, looks good, no more leaks, needs an alignment (slightly out of adjustment), new tires, new brake rotors/pads/fluid. All fluids appeared to be brand new (previous owner changed all fluids every 3,000 miles), quick, fun car to drive.

I know how to stick the vehicle in service position, don't know how to remove the engine, can't be that hard, just a bunch of nuts and bolts. What do you guys think? And where can I upload a photo of it here?

Edit: Here's a picture of the car https://ibb.co/eqT6NF - 2004 W8 Passat - Automagic - $4000 asking price

List of things wrong:

- Alignment slightly to the right
- Driver rear door regulator failure
- Soft touch peeling (sourced affordable, easily replaced parts)
- Some wacky stereo garbage has been installed, looks like an old ipod plugin, noticed a few panels not put back properly (crappy installers)
- Wood trim cracking (sourced affordable wood trim kit)
- AC doesn't blow out of the vents correctly (either blend door calibration issue or I'm ripping out the dash and fixing the duct work)
- Carpet not the cleanest


----------

